# whats needed to go stage 2 - 225 BAM



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

hey

looking to know what components i need to go stage 2?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Usual mods are

3" Downpipe
FMIC
Decent exhaust system
Possibly manifold ?
decent air intake ?


----------



## J99 TTC (Oct 16, 2012)

Scott, what colour are your wheels in that signature photo? Look great!!!


----------



## Tuks87 (Jun 11, 2012)

AMD done my stage 2 with:
Pipercross panel filter
3" TIP
3" Turbo back exhaust 
Uprated DV
4 Bar FPR

You can add more if you want as you can just go for a custom remap.


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Just upgraded the dv on mine.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think a DV is nessacery, I'm stage 2 with the standard DV. Does the job fine.
Oh and a 3" TIP is not a must, I'm back to my standard TIP, as both TIPs have different power delivery.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Might be a good idea to get bigger injectors


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Stage 2 used to be 280bhp now its c300bhp


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

s3tt said:


> Stage 2 used to be 280bhp now its c300bhp


Looks like I need a bit more work done :?


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

For a strong Stage 2 Setup I would run

Forge 008p DV with the spring set up for mapped 1.8t's 
Drilled Airbox or Cone Filter Intake
3" Downpipe (Pipewerx) and Decat/Sports Cat 
Cat back exhaust 
Upper Boost hoses (SFS) 
Badger 5 3" Tip 
Stage 2 Remap

And some better brakes.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Matty! said:


> For a strong Stage 2 Setup I would run
> 
> Forge 008p DV with the spring set up for mapped 1.8t's
> Drilled Airbox or Cone Filter Intake
> ...


For the best you will probably get from the stock k04 turbo

OEM DV
Cone Filter Intake, large as possible
3" Downpipe and Decat/Sports Cat 
Cat back exhaust 
Badger 5 3" Tip 
Forge FMIC
Bigger injectors


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Borisp said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 2 used to be 280bhp now its c300bhp
> ...


If you stick with the stock exhaust manifold then really 280bhp is a good stg2 figure. Run a tubular and 300bhp is on the cards.. Added you do need injectors, decent Fmic, downpipe , exhaust.. Tip.. But the extra £ from 280-300bhp is a lot for the bhp increase and then its really on pub talk figures .


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Wak said:


> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> > For a strong Stage 2 Setup I would run
> ...


Hey Wak,

For a stage 1 remap the only thing needed is the car as it is or you'd suggest upgrading few bits before remapping?

Thank you


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> Hey Wak,
> 
> For a stage 1 remap the only thing needed is the car as it is or you'd suggest upgrading few bits before remapping?
> 
> Thank you


I hate Stage 1 and Stage 2 descriptions... 
Companies offer mapping based on stock cars and mildly modified cars .... Stage 1 may be a generic changed file with a % change across the board., stage 2 maybe a file mapped on the mods they are selling to you? I dont really know how companies sell their stages.

I treat them all as stage 2,just review the car as it comes and do the best for that hardware Stock or modified....Stage 2+/3 is when the calibration has to cover stricter parameters like Fuel injector calibration or Bigger Turbo's with more complex hardware.


----------

